# Strange (or irrelevant) Laws



## billski (Apr 22, 2012)

Which just goes to show that it's easier to enact new legislation than to repeal it.

In Massachusetts:



It is illegal to give beer to hospital patients.
No one may cross the Boston Common without carrying a shotgun in case of bears.
It is illegal to eat peanuts in church.
It is illegal to excavate any city street.
In Connecticut


You can be stopped by the police for biking over 65 miles per hour.  (WATCH OUT MTB's!)
It is unlawful to walk backwards after sunset.
You may not educate dogs.
Maine 



You may not step out of a plane in flight. ( I wonder what the penalty is?)
It is illegal to park in front of Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 23, 2012)

Are there any hills in CT that would allow you to hit 65MPH on your bicycle? 

We've hit mid-50s many times on our tandem but there aren't too many hills with a long run out for sustained speeds. 
The fastest I've gone on my single bike in CT is 50mph.  but 55mph Jay peak VT, 56mph near Copper Mountain Co


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> Are there any hills in CT that would allow you to hit 65MPH on your bicycle?
> 
> We've hit mid-50s many times on our tandem but there aren't too many hills with a long run out for sustained speeds.
> The fastest I've gone on my single bike in CT is 50mph.  but 55mph Jay peak VT, 56mph near Copper Mountain Co



I hit 58 in Manchester when I was younger in tolland on box mountain road

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> I hit 58 in Manchester when I was younger in tolland on box mountain road
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Err meant tolland not manchester

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 24, 2012)

I find most laws are irrelevant.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I find most laws are irrelevant.


and strange


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 24, 2012)

There's a whole website for this: http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states

Here's a sampler for the great Commonwealth of Massachusetts:

- Candy may not contain more than 1% of alcohol.

- Shooting ranges may not set up targets that resemble human beings.

- At a wake, mourners may eat no more than three sandwiches.

- Snoring is prohibited unless all bedroom windows are closed and securely locked.

- An old ordinance declares goatees illegal unless you first pay a special license fee for the privilege of wearing one in public.

- Taxi drivers are prohibited from making love in the front seat of their taxi during their shifts.

- All men must carry a rifle to church on Sunday.

- Hunting on Sundays is prohibited.

- It is illegal to go to bed without first having a full bath.

- A woman can not be on top in sexual activities.

- No gorilla is allowed in the back seat of any car.

- Tattooing and body piercing is illegal. (Repealed in 2000)

- Children may smoke, but they may not purchase cigarettes.

- Tomatoes may not be used in the production of clam chowder.

- Quakers and witches are banned.

- Bullets may not be used as currency.

- Massachusetts liquor stores can only open on Sundays if they are in Berkshire, Essex, Franklin, Middlesex or Worcester counties and are within 10 miles of the Vermont or New Hampshire borders. (I believe this has since been repealed)

- Alcoholic drink specials are illegal.

- Public boxing matches are outlawed.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 24, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> There's a whole website for this: http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states
> 
> Here's a sampler for the great Commonwealth of Massachusetts:
> 
> ...




The gorilla one makes perfect sense to me, got to keep an eye on  them at all times.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 24, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> - Candy may not contain more than 1% of alcohol.
> 
> - Taxi drivers are prohibited from making love in the front seat of their taxi during their shifts.
> 
> ...




Well, my weekend plans are ruined now.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 24, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> - Tomatoes may not be used in the production of clam chowder.



I don't think this law is so dumb.....


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 24, 2012)

^ I agree. But, the woman-on-top is.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 30, 2012)

In the May 2012 issue of SOCO Magazine, they have a couple of odd laws listed.  First, 'it is illegal to jump off a building in NY, and if you do, the penalty is death.'  Seriously.  Next, in Scituate, RI, it is against the law for drivers to have a beer in their car, even if the beer is in sealed bottles.  The law in MA forbidding tomatoes in clam chowder is there as well.  Of all the whacky laws in MA that one makes the most sense to me!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

Oral sex from a women to a man is illegal in NY, since 1800s.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Oral sex from a women to a man is illegal in NY, since 1800s.



Is it okay the other way around?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Is it okay the other way around?



From what I understand it's because 100 years ago in society that act was something only prostitutes would do but stupid law is still on the books.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 10, 2012)

"Ugly laws"

_From the late 1860s until the 1970s, several American cities had *ugly laws* making it illegal for persons with "unsightly or disgusting" disabilities to appear in public. Some of these laws were called unsightly beggar ordinances. The goal of these laws was seemingly to preserve the quality of life for the community, similar in spirit to current homeowners association regulations and by-laws. ***_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugly_law


----------



## billski (Jun 10, 2012)

Johnskiismore said:


> In the May 2012 issue of SOCO Magazine, they have a couple of odd laws listed.  First, 'it is illegal to jump off a building in NY, and if you do, the penalty is death.'



I guess they are willing to help you out if you don't perish the first time.:lol:


----------



## billski (Jun 10, 2012)

legalskier said:


> "Ugly laws"
> 
> _From the late 1860s until the 1970s, several American cities had *ugly laws* making it illegal for persons with "unsightly or disgusting" disabilities to appear in public. Some of these laws were called unsightly beggar ordinances. The goal of these laws was seemingly to preserve the quality of life for the community, similar in spirit to current homeowners association regulations and by-laws. ***_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugly_law




No wonder my parents home-schooled me


----------

